# Dealing with the Salt - reels.



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

Since starting the Yak fishing caper I have noticed a dramatic degradation in the condition of my spin and overhead reels. Some of my more expensive gear has handled it better than the cheap stuff (no surprise there) but all are showing the effects of too much salt exposure. As I am mostly trolling I am considering going to an all Alvey setup - I like the reels and despite their limitations (eg, poor cast & retrieve, unsuitability for braid etc.) I don't mind using them as I have always had a soft spot for them anyways.

So I was wondering if anyone cared to comment on which reels they use for outside fishing and how you manage the excessive exposure and occasional dunking that a reel on a yak is going to incur?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Stevecan

Ive bought the best reels i could afford and these have been bought mostly with durability in mind - some of these are supposedly washable - another has a port that you can unscrew and spray in your lubricant. Most have sealed drags. A few have a had a good dunking - these have been sent off to be serviced. In general though most of them get plenty of salt spray on them - but with a steam in the shower afterwards - letting them dry and then lubricating them - they all seem to be in fine nick - with 100% mechanical worthiness. Most of these reels are in the higher price end... although I have bought more humble costing reels and have managed to keep them running ... I think in the end you probably get what you pay for especailly in the quality of the components and their durability over time.The reels I have are a Certate, Saltiga , TwinPower and Branzino so far no major complaints although it might be time to give one or two a general service.I hope to get at least 5 years or more out of these reels . Ive owned one Alvey many years ago - and I think if you can get used to them - then I think they should be a good robust reel for many applications - although I'm not sure how good they could cope with finesse lure fishing if thats your bag. If you go the Alvey route I'll be quite keen to hear how you go

Good Luck

Woppie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rinse in frsh after each trip, dry and spray with inox. If dunked or showing signs of degradation, I open them up, clean and regrease (threadlines, baitcasters and overheads). So far I've not needed to replace a reel, but had a couple of bearings seize up before this regime


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Like Peril said, except I use warm water no soap. Warm water will get rid of the salt better, soap will also wash away the grease. I also dry mine on top of my gas hot water unit as it emits hot air out the top and drys the reels quickly.....you could use a hair dryer.

Better quality reels seem to handle the salt better.....e.g. washable, waterproof drag and corrosion resistant bearings.

Don't know much about Alvey reels, only that I cant seem to cast with one without getting a birds nest, but they're a good durable no fuss reel that will last for ages.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Wopfish, how do you rate the Branzino? Ive just built myself a rod specifically for a reel the size of the Branzino and with a birthday comming up im looking seriously at one. I'll be using 20-25lb braid. Thanks.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love using alvey on the yak and in the surf!!
I also use eggbeaters too, but the alveys are great!
I've even passed a rod under my yak with a big flatty on so that I didn't loose him!
If you're trolling with it, look at the trolling reels (they don't cast like a normal alvey).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Shoey

Ive PMd you in answer to your question

Woppie


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

All this talk of 'cleaning' reels is probably a bit alien to me. Probably because I was brought up using Alveys..

I really like the idea of top of the range gear and it's not out of the question, but good serviceable gear is all that I have ever really wanted especially from a spin reel. My best spinner is probably my Shimano Baitrunner 4500 which I love - I might just pick up a 3500..

My thougths are going forward that a couple of Alveys set up to troll and one spinner to throw slugs and/or plastics might be the way to go. I usually take out three rods but obviously only fish with two. I like the idea of the Alvey trolling reels too, but any of the C series with drag would do.

I was wondering if you need or can get a special rod holder for an Alvey? I have seen one old fisho out at Palm Beach Reef with his Alvey set up on them and his rod holder have the reel parallel to the water instead of hanging down. I haven't been close enough to have a good look, I wonder if anyone has seen the like and can comment?

The only other question that occurs is that as I will be 'reverting' back to mono from braid, does anyone have anopinion as to whether mono or braid is better for trolling?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Peril said:


> Rinse in frsh after each trip, dry and spray with inox.


Peril is on the money. I keep better quality and cheap reels going using this method. Lately I've switched from Inox to Lanox. The Lanox lasts a bit longer.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The guy from Daiwa told me that with the so called "washable reels" its best to steam them in the shower... so I just get in the shower with my tackle and give it a good steaming !!!!!! ;-)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I try to spray my gear with Salt X when I get back to my truck. When I get home I give my reels a quick rinse. The reels get a cleaning every month or two, depending on how much use they've seen. If they get dunked in the surf I clean them right away.


----------



## flamingeden (May 23, 2008)

I definitely have thought about buying high end reels but opt to use the the money on my first kayak instead ahahah.. i don't think i made the wrong decision. initially i was going to buy a saltiga z 4500h and a certate 3500hd which cost around $1100US on ebay which works out about $1300AU. i thought about it for months and at the last minute decided not to simply because i asked myself why on earth would i need such high end reels when I'm just fishing the port river and west lakes.

the saltiga and certate will easily handle fish over 10kg but it don't mean anything to me when i'm only fishing for bream. whiting and the occasional lucky mully.

at present i'm using a okuma zeon 30 ahaha.. got it for half price at ray & anne's ($50). i've had it for almost a year and a half now and i can tell you for the first year i fish 15hours a week and the last 6 months 5-10 hours a week. 10 fish over 30cm is common for me on one trip (sorry x spots). so i can say i have given the zeon 30 a major thrashing but now its still working, but i think it needs a bit of a clean, starting to make noise or maybe a new reel (probably another zeon)
the only difference between me and people in this forum IMO is that i only use real bait while the rest is more likely using sp or hb. the time of fishing is different also, i only fishing from dust til 9pm. 11pm max and never in the morning.

as for cleaning, i try to clean my reels at least once a month (major clean on all components). As for every trip i flush it with fresh water with the garden hose on full blast for about 10 secs but if its gone for a dip in the saltwater then i dunk the entire reel in a bucket of water for about 5 min then quick dry it.

high end reels obviously have its advantages. i do agree with the fact that you get what you paid for, but sometimes good maintenance is all thats needed with your average reels. it should be noted that I'm referring to real baits and not sp or hb but if i do end up trying these type of baits out i would need to get a better reel IMO. e.g. TD sol or sustain fd (my pickings not to expensive but above the average)


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Some reels are so cheap (but pretty good quality) now days that you can use them for a season and throw them when they get tired!


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

> Some reels are so cheap (but pretty good quality) now days that you can use them for a season and throw them when they get tired!


There is an idea worthy of its own thread! - What reels are cheap, but good enough quality to get you a season or two of good fishin and then ditch them?


----------



## PatrickC (Apr 28, 2008)

id definately go for the alvey set up, they has a bloodey mile nd a half and take no care at all

my first reel was an alvey and i recon i didnt wash it for at least 5 months and i had been using it every weekend
casts do take up some effort but with the distance you cover its well worth it

cheers

Patrick


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

wopfish said:


> The guy from Daiwa told me that with the so called "washable reels" its best to steam them in the shower... so I just get in the shower with my tackle and give it a good steaming !!!!!! ;-)


haha the last bit of that post brings up all kinds of thoughts.. but i wont :twisted:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

wopfish said:


> so I just get in the shower with my tackle and give it a good steaming !!!!!!


please mate i dont want to know what you do with your rod in the shower

chhers


----------



## flamingeden (May 23, 2008)

i must agree with blaggon and zipper on that one.. it is quite amusing.
have to give you credit on water saving though.. good job mate
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

I have used Alveys, threadlines and overheads from a kayak.
I tend to favour threadlines that are about $100-150 each. I use Penn Spinfisher440 (graphite) or Daiwa Excelor.
Why? Alveys are the best in salt, but I lost a good fish because when it took the bait with the rod in the rod holder the line came off the spool and wrapped around the centre spindle - the fish pulled, the line snapped. This tangle happens too many times for me - it is lessened by having the Alvey with a centre round drag knob, not those star-type drag knob. I have found an overhead too hard for light bait fishing, but really good for trolling. The threadline seems the best overall for function (plastics, bait, trolling) but you must rinse lightly in fresh water(do the drag up tight for this), drying and spray on Lanox. By limiting to $150 each then if somehow you lose it over the side, its not too bad.......
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

The Alvey's are great. I also have a few (most are well over 20 years old) just a rinse in cold water and some inox is the way to go. They are all in great condition.

With my spin reels I generally take them apart once a year for a full clean and re-grease.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Reel covers ... naprothene (wet suit material) with velcro ... you can buy em from your local fishing store. I've used them for six months and they do the job well. Just no good when trawling lures. For a cheap version try a disposable shower cap.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Reel covers definitely help keep debris and salt off reels, but remember to remove them as soon as you can. They tend to hold moisture around the reel and this can result in more corrosion if left in place. I wash my reel covers when I clean my reels. The covers don't go back on until I'm ready to take the reels out again.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTFF+YcAAGlfgAAQQIfxSDgwXSA///+gQAIIuyADQEjRAGgBoMmQ9I0GqeCMimaKP1TTR6mnqAA9QGBkGQAGI0GQyAwaZBCTBGo01DJoADJo5GR2fDrxvwh4jgFDzROqwNS3mnPIyVNK3TwRZmVHjLu/I+2GRZl40j2MLQFZ1BSyKzzO8p4T147leKPaG0TFIdOKHDknYgd82nBOCk1XSVYPJSbODw0Y1SyUWOAVUunKuB0rNV6xvkbjZhNyNkS6zTbvGu1RmS3oVHVLhXazAWogFRgHR057uT99kjiUuyAjdpzGLwNFodnEShI8yB4HD5LzhsiYGoQIRLViFYbHrJxKu/8Z0hAYsYMgnNZbNQlmk6i0MJjQ74mXKVAomQxkEtdhwxbYpuCo0UbDpuuAFXkMywBSYV5jl0eAQQR6Fmli3FS9TjahWdvpMDx5iWNIWfWh+SNCeCuxMkHhdL8DwnHYzhjnNzjWhlSH8kXmr0BNwWLi6GfCESwgoU0BMEi5a7tKW9icnyY2PRw421Gmlw6Hbl1FhwG0MoP6+L6LQdG5bvtzlOXgEnoUx276sKH6qGwRvSEH3LJ2yEp4zjuxm/J0PXfqVsMxRbf4+kYnUl7E7S180UZVQoM5m26q+GDI6C7QnDWNDrW7+3cO97GQh/vaPLUav0u2MNudDMGS7H/i7kinChIGKL8w4A==


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I just opened all my reels up the other day and gave them some new grease and a spray with some lube. My reels are relatively cheap $50 -$70 and they are all still going strong after years of abuse. I have dunked the oldest of them when I fell out of my yak (Gatsey would remember this incident  ) when I first got it (free with a mag subscription). My reels sit flush with the deck in my rear rod holders and are constantly getting a spray of salt. Some of the screws on my Penn reel have surface rust but it still works just fine.

I have an Alvey and have used it before on the yak. Mine is a bit big and I found it to be to cumbersome but if you got one of the smaller versions it would be just fine. Red used one to deadly effect on our recent Whitsundays trip.


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

weapon said:


> Alveys are the best in salt, but I lost a good fish because when it took the bait with the rod in the rod holder the line came off the spool and wrapped around the centre spindle - the fish pulled, the line snapped. This tangle happens too many times for me - it is lessened by having the Alvey with a centre round drag knob, not those star-type drag knob.


I too have had the same issue as Weapon with the Alvey star drag but fixed the problem by pulling it off and turning it around so the star faced into towards the reel.
The star drag type seem to have far more control on the drag then the button type drag. I find that I can reel and use my fingers to easily tighten or loosen the star drag whilst fighting a fish where it is more difficult with the button drag. The button drags also seem to be all or nothing as well. 
I believe the main issue with Alvey's over-spooling and wrapping around the reel handles is the drag slipping or free-spooling suddenly when the rod is loaded and the drag lets go. With all of my Alvey reels I find that the star drag type are less susceptible to this.
The big advantage of Alvey reel is that you can full submerge them in salt-water without any issues at all, some of my reels are now over 15 years old and still working fine.
Cheers
Fourbee4


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

My first alvey is over 20 years old. It has had 1 kit put through it recently and been cleaned and greased at least twice a decade. Drop in sand swish in salt water and keep right on fishing. Wash out later or not who cares I'll get it next time. I've not lost a fish due to a loop passing over the side yet ( the joys of a line guide I expect) and have had no troubles under load of some big salmon and double header salmon. The star drag is great but i don't adjust it much as either it's set right for the line I've got or it's not. My original has the lock on or off switch to enable free spooling. My newer one has the lever drag and is full time anti reverse so I have to adjust the drag on occasion to let line out for trolling. These reels are as tough as they come and I haven't been lucky enough to catch a fish yet that they won't handle easily. For casting you really want a low winch fitting or short butt which makes moulded rod holders not so good. A piece of pvc pipe wedged in the rod holder though, with a slot cut in the front for the reel mount would do the trick. Allows it to go further into the rod holder. If to be only used for trolling then go the longer butt. I can say with complete confidence that my 650bc will outlast mt reasonably expensive Plueger contender by a very very long time in a yakking environment, if given the same treatment as i've always given my alveys. My first alvey has outlasted two rods.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Im giving my Alveys a rest at the moment, I have to replace the drag on the 500bc, burnt out on kingys and my 500b direct wind needs a new handle after a loop went around the handles on a good size mac tuna, busting off one handle and leaving a tangle and had to finish the job like a handline. I use the smaller alveys on the yak and a hell of a lot heavier line than the recommended so I have to live with the damage. They are still the best for salt tollerence though. My other reels that I use I do as the others and hit with inox and they work fine. I use cheaper reels and get a good season out of them Im happy.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Just bought 2 Alveys for the Yak and and intend to use them everywhere.

Ian


----------

